# James Bond suit in QOS and Casino Royale



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

A quick question for the crew: Bond's Brioni suit in CR (the train scene and hotel pre-dinner jacket) and the QOS Tom Ford number... are they charcoal or black?


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> A quick question for the crew: Bond's Brioni suit in CR (the train scene and hotel pre-dinner jacket) and the QOS Tom Ford number... are they charcoal or black?


It's been a while since I have seen CR, but IIRC he wore a black suit only when playing cards--i.e, the dinner suit.

In the QOS trailer, obviously the dinner suit is black, I cannot tell if the lounge suit is black or gray. Seems like in at least once scene the coat is dusty. I hope he doesn't wear any black lounge suits or blazers.

What do you think of the silhouette? I've been doing some Google research to see just who this Tom Ford is. I found one article that states that his own line is more conservative than when he was at Gucci, but I have not found anything else describing how he is diiferent from other designers or how is different from the tailoring traditions in London and Italy.


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

gentleman amateur said:


> It's been a while since I have seen CR, but IIRC he wore a black suit only when playing cards--i.e, the dinner suit.
> 
> In the QOS trailer, obviously the dinner suit is black, I cannot tell if the lounge suit is black or gray. Seems like in at least once scene the coat is dusty. I hope he doesn't wear any black lounge suits or blazers.
> 
> What do you think of the silhouette? I've been doing some Google research to see just who this Tom Ford is. I found one article that states that his own line is more conservative than when he was at Gucci, but I have not found anything else describing how he is diiferent from other designers or how is different from the tailoring traditions in London and Italy.


I believe Tom ford was the creative director of gucci and saved it from the brink of collapse and after his contract expired he decided to branch out on his own.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

This is the lounge suit I refer to in Casino Royale


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

dragon said:


> I believe Tom ford was the creative director of gucci and saved it from the brink of collapse and after his contract expired he decided to branch out on his own.


Yes, and he also was creative director of YSL after the Gucci takeover. Now he is on his own. I wonder what his style is. Is he more conservative or is he the kind of designer that Manton criticizes in _The Suit_?



Fuzzypuppy said:


> This is the lounge suit I refer to in Casino Royale


Thanks. I can't tell now if it is black or gray as my computer monitor is so bad. It looked gray to me when I was at the theater and when I saw it on DVD.


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

gentleman amateur said:


> Yes, and he also was creative director of YSL after the Gucci takeover. Now he is on his own. I wonder what his style is. Is he more conservative or is he the kind of designer that Manton criticizes in _The Suit_?
> 
> Zegna makes his suits so I would imagine they would be similiar in cut and style?


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

dragon said:


> gentleman amateur said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and he also was creative director of YSL after the Gucci takeover. Now he is on his own. I wonder what his style is. Is he more conservative or is he the kind of designer that Manton criticizes in _The Suit_?
> ...


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

Tom ford's suits start at $3800 and MTM $5000. Holy Cow!!!! Has anyone seen or have any of TF suits? 

For that price I'd rather get a Ravazzolo MTM for less than $2000.

the navy blue tux didn't look right. should've been midnight blue if not black.


----------



## bro brummell (Mar 2, 2008)

My sister works for Tom Ford, on Madison Ave. She showed me around a few weeks ago, and I met the tailors there. Very nice guys, but honestly, you could get bespoke for cheaper than what they're asking for MTM. And their OTR stuff didn't even seem too well-made - e.g. the patterns weren't matched exactly where the sleeves meets the shoulders on the jackets, etc. (but maybe I'm nitpicking).

My point is, you can get bespoke shirts and suits for probably half of what you would pay for stuff from Tom Ford. So why bother?


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

Here is a discussion of the TF style.

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=33810

Also, as I posted in an earlier thread about Ford and QOS, TF offers a service that is above MTM and like bespoke.

This link leads to links discussing Daniel Craig's love for bespoke suits.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Daniel+Craig+Tom+Ford+bespoke&btnG=Google+Search

It is interesting that Craig was wearing Kilgour at one time, perhaps after his wearing their clothes for _Layer Cake_? If he had stayed with them, this would be the first time that 007 had worn Savile Row, as he claimed to in _Dr. No_.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> A quick question for the crew: Bond's Brioni suit in CR (the train scene and hotel pre-dinner jacket) and the QOS Tom Ford number... are they charcoal or black?


Why on earth would James Bond wear a charcoal dinner jacket?


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

The story opens 1 hour after Bond captured Mr. White. Thus, he should be wearing his Brioni 3-piece navy pinstripe. However, it is hard to tell if he is wearing that in the trailer. Moreover, M is present and Mr. White is hooked up for medical treatment and he seems too calm for someone who has just been shot and defeated. Also, I don't think M could get from London to Lake Como in that time.

This shows that after Bond captures Mr.White, there is a car chase.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_of_Solace#Premise

It is possible that the scene from the trailer is not at Lake Como but elsewhere and later, giving Bond time to change into something else. Thus after Como it is the last we will see of Brioni in the Bond films.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

He has the Brioni shouldered navy pinstripe on, it's just vestless at that point, appearing beaten up:

https://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suit04vl5.jpg

https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suit01pg6.jpg

https://img369.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suit02mu9.jpg

https://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suit03mz4.jpg

Some extra shots from the trailer: :icon_smile_big:

https://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=djvillwc4.jpg

https://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=djvx9.jpg

https://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suit05uc3.jpg

https://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polohl7.jpg

Soles:
https://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shoeed2.jpg


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Its kind of hard to tell.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr. Pipps said:


> Why on earth would James Bond wear a charcoal dinner jacket?


He doesn't have his dinner jacket on the train or the hotel - Vesper gives him the Brioni tux before the game starts. Prior to that he's wearing a business suit. Looks to me on blue ray to be black, but it's very hard to tell.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

I believe this is the suit he wears on the train and to the lunch meeting:


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

Roikins said:


> I believe this is the suit he wears on the train and to the lunch meeting:


My monitor is bad, so it is hard to tell. But his suit is lighter than his overcoat, which in turn is lighter than what appears to be a black outfit worn by Vesper. So I think his suit must be gray.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

It could even be blue on my laptop screen but I think you are right: it is probably grey. Actually, there is quite a contrast with the black making it look more of a mid-grey - if anything - than charcoal.


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

Roikins said:


> He has the Brioni shouldered navy pinstripe on, it's just vestless at that point, appearing beaten up:
> 
> https://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=suit04vl5.jpg
> 
> ...


We can see more pix of QOS in the link below. Mr. White's leg is exposed as he is being attended to. He's not wearing OTC sox. Deserves to have been shot. Scroll further down and it seems like 007 has lowered himself to wearing a black lounge suit. Hope it's just my eyes or monitor.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

gentleman amateur said:


> We can see more pix of QOS in the link below. Mr. White's leg is exposed as he is being attended to. He's not wearing OTC sox. Deserves to have been shot. Scroll further down and it seems like 007 has lowered himself to wearing a black lounge suit. Hope it's just my eyes or monitor.


After a more careful look on my DVD, it looks like the Casino Royale lounge suit is actually a pinstripe, although the color remains ambiguous on the DVD. I agree that the suit looks lighter than Vesper's black in the pic above.

As far as my eyes can tell, Bond's Tom Ford number in the QOS publicity stills indeed appears to be solid black.


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> After a more careful look on my DVD, it looks like the Casino Royale lounge suit is actually a pinstripe, although the color remains ambiguous on the DVD. I agree that the suit looks lighter than Vesper's black in the pic above.
> 
> As far as my eyes can tell, Bond's Tom Ford number in the QOS publicity stills indeed appears to be solid black.


I hope this doesn't mean that Bond will be teaming up with Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones to fight aliens.:icon_smile_wink: Just saw MIB2 last night. Not a bad sequel, but I expect QOS will be a very good sequel based on the reports and the trailer. I just hope that Bond will continue to be an exemplar of the classical style and not succumb to modern fashion.


----------



## Mondiale (Jan 24, 2008)

I could be wrong, but none of those suits look black to me. The last photo (with the blue shirt and tie) looks closest, but it still appears to be very dark charcoal, rather than black.


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

Mondiale said:


> I could be wrong, but none of those suits look black to me. The last photo (with the blue shirt and tie) looks closest, but it still appears to be very dark charcoal, rather than black.


I do hope you are right.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> After a more careful look on my DVD, it looks like the Casino Royale lounge suit is actually a pinstripe, although the color remains ambiguous on the DVD. I agree that the suit looks lighter than Vesper's black in the pic above.
> 
> As far as my eyes can tell, Bond's Tom Ford number in the QOS publicity stills indeed appears to be solid black.


I think the Ford suit is a dark charcoal, closer to an Oxford Grey.


----------



## budrichard (Apr 3, 2008)

The tux has gold threads running through it. I had the fabric in hand at Saks in Chicago but the cost was way to high for anything made from it!-Dick


----------



## jposhea3 (Jan 28, 2007)

I think the most eye-catching detail of the 'while we are filming' shot w/Green and Craig is the breast pocket flap on his overcoat.

Not saying whether it's a good or a bad thing, but it's *different*.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

budrichard said:


> The tux has gold threads running through it. I had the fabric in hand at Saks in Chicago but the cost was way to high for anything made from it!-Dick


"My Brioni dinner jacket was purchased for $6000, but with the recent run-up in commodities, it's worth twice that."

:devil:


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

budrichard said:


> The tux has gold threads running through it. I had the fabric in hand at Saks in Chicago but the cost was way to high for anything made from it!-Dick


Where are the gold threads? I don't see them, but then I have a terrible monitor.


----------



## budrichard (Apr 3, 2008)

Can't be seen on CRT.-Dick


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

budrichard said:


> Can't be seen on CRT.-Dick


OK, thanks. Is this fashion excess or acceptable amongst traditionalists like Flusser?


----------



## Fairlane (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey guys,
I'm curious about the suit Bond is wearing at the end scene of Casino Royale. Where he shoots Mr. White in the leg while on the phone and Bond shows up holding a H&K submachine gun. I love the high collar on the shirt he was wearing, does anyone know what he was wearing??:crazy:

Philip


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Fairlane said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm curious about the suit Bond is wearing at the end scene of Casino Royale. Where he shoots Mr. White in the leg while on the phone and Bond shows up holding a H&K submachine gun. I love the high collar on the shirt he was wearing, does anyone know what he was wearing??:crazy:
> 
> Philip


That 3-piece navy blue pinstripe suit is by Brioni. The sky blue poplin shirt also looks like a Brioni shirt.


----------



## Fairlane (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt S you are the bomb, thanks! :aportnoy:

Now if I can just save up $10 billion dollars for it. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

*bond stuff*

i was just trolling google looking for pix of this and that, came across this thread-- hopefully, not too dated to resurrect it.

regarding the Bond tux from Casino Royale, I saw the brioni model they sold at NM that was supposedly the same but in ready to wear-- it had the silver lining with 007 embroidered into the bemberg, and the peaks were an interesting upward angle. It was on sale at the scottsdale, AZ NM store as i remember. I didn't notice gold threads in it, tho-- i think i read the business suits Bond wore for CS had the gold threads which made up the pinstripes. trying on the tux was a great fit, might have bought it if i had the $$ at the time AND didn't already own a tuxedo.

By the way, where does one acquire a quality cummberbund? JUST the cummberbund, I have the other accessories for the tuxedo, but the buttonhole on the jacket allows the white of the shirt to show a bit.

As for the QoS suits, pretty sure all of them are tom ford, even from the beginning when it really should be the Brioni from the last film. note the shoulders and longer buttonhole in the lapel. I didn't realize his suit was a pinstripe, tho-- almost looks like my brioni, but I think bond's is grey instead of navy.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img517/bondsuityq3.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img356/comparisonnv4.jpg/1/

finally, Bond appears to wear the new Omega seamaster ocean model with his tuxedo, so HA! no more comments about wearing my steel sportwatch with business suits! power to the people!!!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

In a completely different direction, thats one hell of a long range shot with a 9mm submachine gun. Clothes look good, movie looks great, can't wait till it comes out :aportnoy:


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

As much as I cringe upon hearing the name (QoS???!) I cannot wait for the film to come out.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

*It occurred to me*

I just thought of something... You remember how, in Casino Royale, Vesper gets a tailored tux for Bond--replying, to Bond's bewildered query, that she "sized him up the moment she saw him"?

I don't have much experience (none, really) with tailors. But recently I had a wool jacket reformed to fit me, and even with a professional tailor it took a trial and an error--the shoulders were too tight, and I had to have them loosened back a little. Do you think it is feasible for a woman, no matter how observant, to size up a man's physique so accurately that she is able to have a tux tailored to perfection for him? (And we know Bond is never shown in anything an inch too large or too tight...)


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

dragon said:


> Tom ford's suits start at $3800 and MTM $5000. Holy Cow!!!! Has anyone seen or have any of TF suits?


Yep. I rather shop at the manufacturer's brand.

In Harrods (only UK store that sells TF) the trousers start from £519, I decided to got to the Zegna section and spent £189 instead.

Not worth the price tag at all.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> Yep. I rather shop at the manufacturer's brand.
> 
> In Harrods (only UK store that sells TF) the trousers start from £519, I decided to got to the Zegna section and spent £189 instead.
> 
> Not worth the price tag at all.


The Neiman-Marcus in Atlanta has a Tom Ford section. Very nice stuff, but when it's in the same showroom with Zegna, Isaia, Kiton, and Brioni, it doesn't hold itself up well for the price point.

What horrifies me is the sportswear. $500 for a polo shirt? I'd rather buy seven Lacostes, or six Burberries, or three Zegna.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

PeterEliot said:


> I just thought of something... You remember how, in Casino Royale, Vesper gets a tailored tux for Bond--replying, to Bond's bewildered query, that she "sized him up the moment she saw him"?
> 
> I don't have much experience (none, really) with tailors. But recently I had a wool jacket reformed to fit me, and even with a professional tailor it took a trial and an error--the shoulders were too tight, and I had to have them loosened back a little. Do you think it is feasible for a woman, no matter how observant, to size up a man's physique so accurately that she is able to have a tux tailored to perfection for him? (And we know Bond is never shown in anything an inch too large or too tight...)


No, I doubt it. She probably could have gotten the size right, but not tailored.


----------

